# Another one



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 30, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-schwi...LLS-read-this-/254954627711?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2021)

I think his rants kinda explain his user name!


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 31, 2021)

WHEW!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## kostnerave (Aug 31, 2021)

What a butttttttt head !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 31, 2021)

....this is what popped into my head.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks like his 'Trolls' or half of the 19 watchers have been teaching him a few tricks. Now U can see the bike, it's even worse than the crap photos showed before. Blurry photos, yet he makes clear in other sales? Whatever.

I think, the other half of 'watchers' Clicked Watch icon for entertainment. I'm not, but looking forward to the next post here, once the 'Trolls'. P. O. him off again, and raises it too 3 grand.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 6, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> What a butttttttt head !!!!!!!!!



More like LOOOSER!!!!


----------

